# Home Theater Advice



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

So I have been shopping around and think I have come to an idea of what I want to get for my place. I just wanted to hear some thoughts on this stuff:

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR707
Speakers: SVS Speakers 5.1 Deluxe surround system with SBS-01 mains 
Player: PS3
I am debating if I should get the PB10-NSD or the PB12-NSD for $145 more. I do live in an apartment, but that won't be forever and the walls seem to hold up well to sound.

I'm getting Dayton HDMI cables and 14 AWG speaker wire for the whole thing.

Also, I'll probably be going with one of Samsung's new LED tv's, but I don't think I'm interested in buying into the 3D stuff. Budget isn't a huge concern, but these items are about how much I would want to spend.

Lastly, once I get my system together what Blu Ray movie do you think I should play to test out the whole system? I was thinking Phantom Menace.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think you have a good eye for gear, I would personally bump the receiver to the 807 and go with the PB12-NSD. 

I would also go with 12 AWG for speaker wire for a little better performance. 

LED's are nice but I personally prefer the picture reproduction of Plasma as do many HT enthusiasts. Though it is getting a lot closer, the natural look inherent in the plasma's still seem to be better IMHO.

Unfortunately Phantom Menace is not out on Bluray yet however, Avatar is and would be an outstanding first run.

Hope this helps...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, I think your choices are great! For $145 more the PB12 would defiantly be worth it. 
I think for a display your on the right track 3D is going to be very costly to get running and really is just a novelty.
For a movie Prince Caspian is a great movie as it has a full 7.1 uncompressed audio mix as well as great picture quality. Another movie that is supposed to be very good is the remastered Armageddon on BluRay.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

blkbart1105 said:


> So I have been shopping around and think I have come to an idea of what I want to get for my place. I just wanted to hear some thoughts on this stuff:
> 
> Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR707
> Speakers: SVS Speakers 5.1 Deluxe surround system with SBS-01 mains
> ...


You do have a good eye for gear!! :T I agree bumping up to the 807 might be a good idea. 

Matt


----------



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

What does the 807 bring that I can't get from the 707? I'll have to look at them on Newegg and see what I can get. Also, I don't want to go plasma because I tend to move a lot and might be going overseas in the next few years. I hear plasmas don't travel very well and if I take that thing on a plane I heard you have to try and keep it at a reasonable pressure altitude. So that's why I was leaning more towards the LED/LCD. Believe me, I would go plasma if I could, but I think the moving would just make it difficult to invest in something I feel like might get damaged.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

blkbart1105 said:


> What does the 807 bring that I can't get from the 707? I'll have to look at them on Newegg and see what I can get. Also, I don't want to go plasma because I tend to move a lot and might be going overseas in the next few years. I hear plasmas don't travel very well and if I take that thing on a plane I heard you have to try and keep it at a reasonable pressure altitude. So that's why I was leaning more towards the LED/LCD. Believe me, I would go plasma if I could, but I think the moving would just make it difficult to invest in something I feel like might get damaged.


In that case, have you considered a projector? They can give you just as good a picture as an LCD tv but are much more portable. You could even throw it in your suitcase. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

Believe me, I have the wall for a projector too! But the gf is not a fan what so ever. So, I gave her the man card and decided I'd just buy a top of the line tv instead. See how she likes that one. I was thinking a Samsung 46 inch C6500. Just recently out.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

14AWG should be fine: http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable

I'd also say go with the PB-12, and ditto on the projector if you're going to be moving, or, go with the plasma now, the least expensive one that gives you the performance you want and then sell it before you move. I like Samsung's 450 and 550 (720p and 1080p respectively). Great performane, no unneeded bells and whistles. Figure out if 720/1080 is right for you here: http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

blkbart1105 said:


> What does the 807 bring that I can't get from the 707? I'll have to look at them on Newegg and see what I can get. Also, I don't want to go plasma because I tend to move a lot and might be going overseas in the next few years. I hear plasmas don't travel very well and if I take that thing on a plane I heard you have to try and keep it at a reasonable pressure altitude. So that's why I was leaning more towards the LED/LCD. Believe me, I would go plasma if I could, but I think the moving would just make it difficult to invest in something I feel like might get damaged.


With the 807 you would get Internet connectivity, Rhapsody Internet radio and an additional 35 watts per channel. Accessorie4less has pretty good deals on the 807.


----------



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a samsung tv which would have internet connectivity, and i'll have wi-fi with the PS3, so I don't know if everything needs it. Plus, I plan to connect my receiver to my ipod for music. 

I'm still learning a bit about the math, but would 35 watts per channel more be necessary with the SBS-01 speakers?

I'm leaning more towards the PB12-NSD. Going to wake the neighbors with that one!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The extra 35watts would be very little volume gain, Besides the 707 has pre outs so if it was ever needed you can hook up external amps to it to power what ever channels you so choose. In order to get some real gains you would have to step up to the 876.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The extra 35watts would be very little volume gain, Besides the 707 has pre outs so if it was ever needed you can hook up external amps to it to power what ever channels you so choose. In order to get some real gains you would have to step up to the 876.


Tony is correct that it would be little volume gain however; over 1/3 more power would give better performance and not put any strain on your reveiver. I usually give the comparison of a Ford F150 VS an F250. One is good for hauling a boat on the weekend and the other is good for hauling a back hoe everyday. No it is not necessary for volume but I personally would rather have the power and not need then need it and not have it. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the price of the 807 the 876 would be the same and out preform it in every way.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Good call Tony! :T I always forget about the 876, that would definitely do the trick. Isn't that the last series they made in the old Onkyo plant? I remember you and/or JungleJack saying something about they moved production elsewhere and since then they haven't been as "up to par" as the older models.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 876 was made in Malaysia however models before that were made in Japan but I truly think that because it was Onkyos first model built in the new plant they were very careful not to mess it up as the 876 is known by many to be a real workhorse as it used the same parts as the 875 and 805 do. I do believe that Onkyo slipped a little since then although VFM they still make a quality product.


----------



## dmanonlyone (Mar 5, 2009)

Bart, whats up brotha, (Diemer). I told you these guys could point you in the right direction. You are gonna have a sick system when you get it all hooked up. I found this link for the TX-NR807 on A4L. 

I think Tony will tell you he has had excellent success with refurb units like this one.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Certified-7.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html

Good luck with the system and I am gonna have to stop by to have a listen when you get it all hooked up.

Also I concur with these guys, go with the PB12-NSD. I think you will be sorry if you don't.


----------



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Dan. Yeah, loving the help on here. I just started looking at Power Centers and figuring out if it's really necessary. Going to pick up a 55" Samsung LED when I get home. For sure you'll have to come and see.


----------



## glen1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

Do a lot of people use thePS3 as their blue ray system?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

glen1980 said:


> Do a lot of people use thePS3 as their blue ray system?


Its fairly popular but I think the majority of us dont like how it looks in our A/V rack so we opt for a stand alone player.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Its fairly popular but I think the majority of us dont like how it looks in our A/V rack so we opt for a stand alone player.



That's too funny Tony because I just pulled mine this morning and put my Panny BD80K in it's place for that very reason! :rofl:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That BD80 is a fine BluRay player as a matter of fact probably one of the best Its upconversion quality is the same ore better than the PS3 and rivals the OPPO. The BD60 and 70 also share the same chip.


----------

